# Whos heading off to Hamm today :)



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay not long to go now any one else heading out soon 6pm for us can't wait always such good fun  

Paula


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nice one hun, have a great time.. wish i was going, but couldnt afford it this time.


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> nice one hun, have a great time.. wish i was going, but couldnt afford it this time.


Ello Hun 
aww always June  make sure you make that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Ello Hun
> aww always June  make sure you make that one :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> p x


 i'm already booked for that one lol.. wont be missing that one


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Not going myself but am having something brought back for me :flrt:

Have a GREAT time :2thumb:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Spose i might nip over


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Spose i might nip over


LOl yeah I think you might be there LOL

What time should we be at ashford : victory:and could you please bring a few spare custom forms my printers gone :bash: disorgansied cow I am LOL 
p x


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> LOl yeah I think you might be there LOL
> 
> What time should we be at ashford : victory:and could you please bring a few spare custom forms my printers gone :bash: disorgansied cow I am LOL
> p x


anytime you like as long as its before 10.30 , allways got spare forms so no problem there


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> anytime you like as long as its before 10.30 , allways got spare forms so no problem there


Aww cheers Steve  see ya at Ashford


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

what time do the coaches arrive at ashford?


----------



## kloe2008 (Jan 1, 2010)

We'll be leaving for Ashford soon! Well excited aswell! :lol2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Slurm said:


> what time do the coaches arrive at ashford?


I think they get there for 8pm normally  
have a look at www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.

Paula


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

damb you guys lol.. wish i was going


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> damb you guys lol.. wish i was going


Aww Nige your'll be there in june so not to long :Na_Na_Na_Na:if it makes ya feel better i'm going with flu so should interesing off my face on lemsip LOL

P x


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly75 said:


> Aww Nige your'll be there in june so not to long :Na_Na_Na_Na:if it makes ya feel better i'm going with flu so should interesing off my face on lemsip LOL
> 
> P x


 september for me, doubt i'll get to june... but you never know


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Aww Nige your'll be there in june so not to long :Na_Na_Na_Na:if it makes ya feel better i'm going with flu so should interesing off my face on lemsip LOL
> 
> P x


 :lol2: with all them lemsips, would that mean you will sleep at least some of the way during the night and not talking all night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> :lol2: with all them lemsips, would that mean you will sleep at least some of the way during the night and not talking all night :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hee hee hun oh you know what I'm old now and us oldies on our bus were all out for the count by 12am LOL 

You need to come over to Hamm or Houten again :Na_Na_Na_Na:
p


----------

